# Scissor beak cage



## Kales (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello, 
I am looking to adopt a budgie with a scissor beak. 
The little knowledge I have from the rescue (waiting to hear back) so far is that she will require life long beak maintenance. 
This rescue is extremely knowledgable so I trust they will inform me of her lifelong care, but as I wait to hear back I was wondering if anyone can tell me the care and what I need to expect. 
I want to know as much as I can so I can ensure we would be the best home for her before going through with the adoption process. 
I am guessing it depends on the severity of the condition? 
Any help would be appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad you're thinking of adopting this special needs budgie! I have no experience with caring for scissor beaks but I would agree it likely depends on the severity of the case. 
Best of luck, hope to meet him/her soon if you decide to go through with the adoption!


----------

